# CTF RSG FORD Saarlouis



## annajo (27. Mai 2012)

Hi,

als ich bin heute morgen 8:00 Uhr beim CTF RSG FORD Saarlouis fÃ¼r die 42 km Strecke angetreten. Dies war mein erster CTF bei der RSG FORD.

Nach dreimaligem Verfahren  bei ca. 1:15 h Fahrzeit und nur 13km bin ich umgekehrt, weil es mich die sehr schlechte Beschilderung genervt hat.

Einmal war der Startpunkt am Kreisel nur sehr schlecht zu finden.  Da habe ich schon gesucht.
Dann stand ich auf einer Asphalt-StraÃe, geht es jetzt rechts oder links -also wieder zurÃ¼ck -bis ich Mitstreiter abbiegen sah, dass ich vorher nach links abbiegen hÃ¤tte mÃ¼ssen. Leider gab es da keinen Richtungspfeil (4 km Umweg).
Geht es am Sportplatz links oder rechts? -Da hat mir aber ein Einheimischer geholfen.
Und zu guter Letzt auf einer Feldwegkreuzung, geht's nach rechts oder nach links, wieder hat hier eine Beschilderung gefehlt. (3 km Umweg).
Genervt bin ich dann zurÃ¼ck gefahren -bin ich nur zu blÃ¶d?
Ich bin sehr enttÃ¤uscht und dafÃ¼r habe ich dann noch 5 â¬ bezahlt.

Ist sonst hier noch jemand hier aus dem Forum den CTF mitgefahren?
Und habt ihr die Streckenbeschilderung auch so miserabel empfunden?

GlÃ¼ckauf,
Edwin

PS: Wie ursprÃ¼nglich geplant, hÃ¤tte ich mir besser den  Saarschleifen Bike Marathon anschauen sollen.


----------



## Tobilas (28. Mai 2012)

annajo schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Ist sonst hier noch jemand hier aus dem Forum den CTF mitgefahren?
> Und habt ihr die Streckenbeschilderung auch so miserabel empfunden?



Hi,
wenn man diese CTF zum ersten Mal fährt, kennt man die Streckenführung eben noch nicht so gut, dann sollte man mal auf Reifenspuren achten und auf die zahlreich angebrachten Schilder. Schlimmstenfalls wartet man auf nachfolgende Fahrer, irgendjemand kennt sich immer aus. Sollte das immer noch nicht klappen, na dann schaun wir doch mal auf die Streckenkarte, die jeder ausgehändigt bekommen hat. Ich hab mich jedenfalls nicht verfahren.
Was die 5  angeht, ich hoffe du meinst das nicht ernst. Ich persönlich bin froh, daß jemand sich die Mühe macht sowas zu organisieren. Das und die Verpflegung und die Unterstützung für einen Verein sollten das Geld echt wert sein.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annajo (28. Mai 2012)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Was die 5  angeht, ich hoffe du meinst das nicht ernst. Ich persönlich bin froh, daß jemand sich die Mühe macht sowas zu organisieren. Das und die Verpflegung und die Unterstützung für einen Verein sollten das Geld echt wert sein.




Nicht wirklich und bin im übrigen deiner Meinung.

Vielleicht war das auch vom Verein ausreichend beschildert und nur so ein Depp hat die Schilder einfach mutwillig abgemacht.


Glückauf,
Edwin


----------



## heikomarx (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo !

Ich bin so gegen 9 Uhr gestartet und die Beschilderung war eigentlich Ok.
Und an Start hieß es bis zum Kreisel fahren dort beginnt die Beschilderung ,  und teilweise konnte man auch noch die "alten" Pfeile in weiß sehen.

Edwin war das deine erste CTF ?


Noch was Allgemeines 
Rote Pfeile sollte man nicht verwenden , wegen
Rot-Grün-Sehschwäche, 10% der Männer sind betroffen .

War mir auch nicht so bewusst, wir hatten auch immer rote Sprühfarbe und auf Neon umgestellt.



Heiko
http://www.gruene-hoelle-freisen.de/


----------



## nailhead (29. Mai 2012)

> Noch was Allgemeines
> Rote Pfeile sollte man nicht verwenden , wegen
> Rot-Grün-Sehschwäche, 10% der Männer sind betroffen .


Danke!!! Genau so ist das nämlich


----------



## annajo (29. Mai 2012)

heikomarx schrieb:


> Edwin war das deine erste CTF ?



Mein erster CTF - JA!
Aber ich fahre seit 23 Jahren mit einigen Unterbrechungen RTFs und da ist mir sowas nie passiert.

Aber vielleicht war mein erster Post eine Überreaktion und möchte mich hiermit bei den RSG FORD Saarlouis entschuldigen.

Vielleicht sollte ich mich einem Verein anschließen und mit Hilfe von Vereinskollegen erste Erfahrugen bei CTFs sammeln.
Wo sind die Vereine rund um den Lückner (Möve Schmelz, Wahlener Bären, RSG Losheim, RSC Hausstadtertal. Habe ich einen vergessen).
Einfach mal melden.

Glückauf,
Edwin


----------



## Brenner H-J (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ist nicht so einfach eine oder drei strecke 20,40,60km auszuschildern! war von donnerstag bis samstag mit drei mann je immer 4 std im wald um auszuschildern oder die strecke frei von ästen u. bäumen zu machen. die bäume besprühen ist verpoten vom förster aus, sonst gib es keine genehmigungen mehr. die schilder reißen nette leute immer wieder von den bäumen ab und dann scharren noch einige die bodenmarkierungen immer wieder ab.


----------



## mecki7 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
also ich bin auch so ca. 9 Uhr 30 gestartet und fand es auch ok, bin aber auch am Tag davor schon einen grossen Teil gefahren und die Führung war gut. Muß denn Fordlern auch einen Dank aussprechen für die schöne Strecke, weiß auch welche Mühe die sich gemacht haben bin öfter hier unterwegs. Leider ist es so das viele Markierungen, wie auch in den Jahren zuvor mutwillig gelöscht wurden , nicht alle mögen uns MTB ler im Wald. Man könnte die Route ja nochmal fahren, ich wäre dabei wer noch?

Gruß
Matz


----------



## Henry68 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo
war auch wieder dabei; sehr schöne CTF bei bestem Wetter; was will man mehr

@Tobilas: Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Für 5 sollte man froh sein, dass einige Leute sich so viel Mühe geben. Das gilt auch für alle anderen CTF's im Saarland; und die sind mittlerweile alle super was Orga und Strecke angeht

@annajo: Man kann auch für 30 beim Saarschleifen-Marathon starten und sich von Halbwilden überrollen lassen.
Einfach mit mehreren fahren, dann macht sogar verfahren Laune

Gruß
Ralf


----------

